# month old kid lethargic overnight! UPDATE...he didn't make it...



## GrowURown (Feb 25, 2011)

okay, again with the little buckling...he's just not right today...at about 830 this morning we went to give his bottle and he just laid there...picked him up, brought him in...no interest in milk...he did drink 2 oz of pedialyte...wrapped him in a warm towel, laid down in the bed...he just lays here...grinds his teeth it seems (chewing cud?) gave 15cc orally of baking soda/coffee/corn syrup mix just now - he hated that! Now what? Anyone know any good goat vets in the houston tx area? Wifes at work all day, all i got is this darn cell phone and a sick goat in my lap!
eta: it was in the 50s last night...could he just have gotten too cold? He sleeps/lives 'alone' - the other does try to kill him, so he stays in sight, but not physical contact, and no diarrhea or anything else...just not active at all!







So...Toby goat perked up over the weekend, until yesterday morning when he was back to being sick...again...he had pnuemonia when Todd and Shay brought him home, and it seemed as thought that might be the case again, then he also looked to have stiff back legs, was thirsty for water, but not hungry for anything else....I don't know, all I do know is we decided to give it the wait and see....called the vet, she said more than likely it sounded like CAE and to just let him go, so we did...it was a hard decision, but he just never did very well from the start, wasn't growing or putting on weight really, and the other goats were beating him up.  In a separate rant of sorts that I almost feel the need to post I can explain more, but needless really to say we tried very hard with him and just didn't have any luck...poor Toby, he was a VERY good goat, the sweetest little goat I had ever met...thank you everyone here for helping as much as you did - ya'll are better to have on a goat owners side than anything else I can think of!


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 25, 2011)

Grinding teeth is usually a sign of pain.  What is his temp?   I bet he has a bellyache of some kind.  Keep up the baking soda mix and pedialyte.  I woudl refrain from giving him milk until he comes around.  

Can't tell you much else without a temperature.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 25, 2011)

I would do the baking soda again in 2  hours, if it is just a belly ache that should take care of it.  

You said again, so this little buckling has been having problems?
did you do any kind of probios treatment after the last problems with him?  


Can you remind us about the last problems?


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 25, 2011)

The OP cannot post but PM'ed me.  I am posting the reply:


id post a reply, but the phone wont let me. I can however pm...his temp externally (under his armpit) is 103...the real thermometer has a dead battery, so i was rocking the meat thermometer, and its too sharp for rear ends. He just hangs his head when he does stand, and seems most content to lay there. Had pnuemonia 3 weeks ago, but was doing great after that 3 hour drive to a vet...i am at a loss...any advice would be great! Oh! Since 830 hes had all of 2 1/2 oz of fluid...when i pick him up and gently shake a little his belly definetly sloshes! Does that help?


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 25, 2011)

I was double checking something....

Sloshing Tummy is probable FKS- Floppy Kid Syndrome.

Baking Soda- mix it with Mollassas,  continue with the pedialyte.  NO MILK!

Get CD&T Antitoxin- Not the vaccine. 
Vit B-12 shots.

I am in a hurry, have to get back to work.   Search FKS or Floppy Kid here.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 25, 2011)

I agree with Jodie, this is the right age to get FKS, and he was being treated with antibiotics, so it throws off their stomach, increasing  the risk of FKS, 


I would call around and find C&D antitoxin(it is not the vaccine), it can be hard to find. 

If you can't find antitoxin I would atleast do probiotics.


----------



## helmstead (Feb 25, 2011)

It's just C&D antitoxin, don't need the "T"...and I agree, sounds like FKS.

I'd also do a warm soapy enema to get the poo out in case constipation caused the FKS.  

And give 3 cc veggie oil to make sure stools come out easily and act as a surfactant in case of frothy bloat.

This can turn into entero FAST, so do your best to find the antitoxin.  I would give 15 cc orally and 15 cc sub q every 12 hrs.  If his temp starts to drop, entero has developed.  (I actually think, with the teeth grinding and laying down, entero has already set in)


----------



## Our7Wonders (Feb 25, 2011)

If you can't find it locally the antitoxin can be overnight shipped from online suppliers.  I think PBS, Jeffers, ValleyVet, any one of them should have them.

Hope he turns around quickly.


----------



## helmstead (Feb 25, 2011)

I got a PM the OP found C&D antitoxin, whew.  Hopefully this baby gets on the mend fast.


----------

